# Has anyone tried "social shopping" sites?



## scarletsneakers (May 26, 2007)

I've read about sites where people post descriptions and links to cool products they've come across while shopping. I don't know if it's acceptable to post about your own products. 

Have any of you gotten the word out this way?


----------



## Gusto (May 21, 2007)

I've never heard of those, can you give an example. 
Have you been squidoo.com, there you can create a page about anything, like your favorite tshirts for example and you can put some of your designs on there to promote your shop.


----------



## T2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thought I'd heard that name recently...
Hey Gusto - vote for here if you squidoo... 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t19568.html?highlight=squidoo.com


----------



## Gusto (May 21, 2007)

reevsy said:


> Thought I'd heard that name recently...
> Hey Gusto - vote for here if you squidoo...
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t19568.html?highlight=squidoo.com


I did already. Got to show love for tshirt forums. you know?


----------



## scarletsneakers (May 26, 2007)

Gusto said:


> I've never heard of those, can you give an example.
> Have you been squidoo.com, there you can create a page about anything, like your favorite tshirts for example and you can put some of your designs on there to promote your shop.


Thanks, I'll look into creating a page at squidoo.

A couple of social shopping sites I've heard of are thisnext.com and crowdstorm.com

(Are we allowed to post the links? Wasn't sure.)


----------



## Gusto (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, 
i visited thisnext.com and i do think it's possible to post about your own stuff and it seems lot's of people are doing that on there. While i was there i found this 
blog about tshirts it's pretty interesting. check it out.
Tshirt Island: T-shirt blog


----------



## scarletsneakers (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

I joined thisnext and stylehive this week but haven't used all the bells and whistles yet ~ we'll see...


----------



## Rangga ArtMedia (May 27, 2006)

Hi guys just want to share few others social bookmark where could be great place to show off your T-shirt

Kaboodle (the most trafficked social shopping site)
stylehive (lots of nice t-shirts)
wists
thisnext
crowdstorm (never submit, but browse sometime)

_here are some review on social shopping site:_
from mashable (point #10)
from readwriteweb

_or maybe specialized T-shirt directory?_
Tdigger
duckwithglasses (never used)

_don't forget to bookmark your site:_
delicious
stumbleupon (must download toolbar to submit)
blinklist
magnolia

_how about getting your stuff to free directory?_
Google product
yahoo shopping (at below of this page there's _"option to enable Yahoo! Shopping to crawl your site at no cost._")

_or ask someone to review your product?_
Yelp (never tried)

sorry if this look like spam, but "if" you have time, gotta try these out. I don't know which one of those sites can give effective result, does anyone has experience using them?


----------



## DesignEverything (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, I like ThisNext.com as well. I'd recommend not only posting your own stuff, but look around and find other things you like. This way you'll end up with a number of links to your own profile and more ways for people to find it.


----------



## scarletsneakers (May 26, 2007)

DesignEverything said:


> Yeah, I like ThisNext.com as well. I'd recommend not only posting your own stuff, but look around and find other things you like. This way you'll end up with a number of links to your own profile and more ways for people to find it.


Great idea ~ thanks! I'm a little overwhelmed with all the new info I've stumbled upon this week, but I'll get there. So far I like ThisNext a lot because of its easy-on-the-eye design.


----------



## scarletsneakers (May 26, 2007)

Rangga ArtMedia said:


> Hi guys just want to share few others social bookmark where could be great place to show off your T-shirt


Thanks for all the terrific info ~ now I'm REALLY overwhelmed!


----------



## Rangga ArtMedia (May 27, 2006)

scarletsneakers said:


> Thanks for all the terrific info ~ now I'm REALLY overwhelmed!


You're welcome, scarletsneakers  There actually lots more free tools/site to promote your stuffs, you know.. MySpace just one kind of example. Although free they can cost you a time, so it's now a matter which one is the most effective. 

good luck trying and share with us the result okay!?


----------



## Mary Sandra (Jan 31, 2012)

I personally use Helipshoter.com to find all offers, it is good inspirational magical social shopping list, where you can create your own social shopping wish list.


----------

